# Externes Stylesheet geht nicht 100%ig



## Sebastian Wramba (30. September 2001)

Hi Leute!

Ich hab ne Frage zu einer externen CSS-Datei. Und zwar sieht die so aus:


```
font-family: Verdana
font-size: 10pt 
A:link { color: #C0C0C0; text-decoration : none; }
A:visited { color: #C0C0C0; text-decoration : none; }
A:active { color: #C0C0C0; text-decoration : none; }
A:hover {color: #000066; font-family: Verdana; font-size: 10pt}
```

Nun, ist es so, dass manche Links ohne Unterstreichung angezeigt werden und manche nicht.

Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das mit der _font-family_-Angabe so stimmt. 

Also vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.


----------



## Shiivva (30. September 2001)

> Nun, ist es so, dass manche Links ohne Unterstreichung angezeigt werden und manche nicht.
> 
> Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das mit der _font-family_-Angabe so stimmt.
> 
> Also vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.



Also das mit der Font geht so definitiv nicht...
du musst ja dafür einen Bereich, also wo der das anwenden soll definieren...in etwa so:


```
body,p,div,td {font-family: Verdana; font-size: 10pt} 
A:link { color: #C0C0C0; text-decoration : none; }
A:visited { color: #C0C0C0; text-decoration : none; }
A:active { color: #C0C0C0; text-decoration : none; }
A:hover {color: #000066;}
```


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (30. September 2001)

*Re: Re: Externes Stylesheet geht nicht 100%ig*



> ```
> body,p,div,td {font-family: Verdana; font-size: 10pt}
> ```



Hmm. Jetzt "hovern" die Links aber nicht mehr.

_
Ach ja: Das ganze soll für eine PHP-Datei sein, also nix mit Body und so. (Forum)
_


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (30. September 2001)

hi,
lese dir mal seinen post durch



> Also das mit der Font geht so definitiv nicht...
> du musst ja dafür einen Bereich, also wo der das anwenden soll definieren



deshalb hat er es mit body usw zugewiesen.. wenn du nur nen hover willst brauchst du nur das machen:

a{color:#C0C0C0;text-decoration:none}
a:hover{color:#000066;text-decoration:underline}

.. 

wenn du den body oder tabelle mit css verändern willst musst du das dann eben halt machen.

entweder du packst alles in einem, also das body td usw gleich aussehen oder so:

body,p,div,td{font-family:Verdana;font-size:10pt} 
/* gleich */

/* verschieden */
body{font-family:Verdana;font-size:10pt}
p{font-family:arial,verdana,geneva;font-size:8px}

usw...

ein paar beispiele findest du hier im css forum.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (1. Oktober 2001)

> body,p,div,td{font-family:Verdana;font-size:10pt}
> /* gleich */



So hab ich das. So wollte ich das auch. Aber jetzt funktioniert die Hover-Funktion nicht mehr.  

Und außerdem ist die Schrift immer noch nicht Verdana.  

*Es ist für ein PHP-Forum!*


----------



## Shiivva (1. Oktober 2001)

? wie sieht Dein Stylesheet denn jetzt aus?
Schau mal hier.
Da habe ich das Stylesheet benutzt was ich oben beschrieben hab und es funktioniert doch...
die Schrift ist Verdana und hover funktioniert auch?!

Auszug aus dem Code:


```
<style type="text/css">

body,p,div,td {font-family: verdana; font-size: 10pt} 
A {text-decoration : none}
A:link { color: #C0C0C0}
A:visited { color: #C0C0C0}
A:active { color: #C0C0C0}
A:hover {color: #000066}

</style>

</head>

<body>
Textchen :)
Und hier der hover-Effekt: <a href="http://www.404lounge.net">404lounge.net</a>
</body>
```

Und wie meinst Du: "Ach ja: Das ganze soll für eine PHP-Datei sein, also nix mit Body und so. (Forum)"

in ner PHP-Datei benutzt bzw. kann man doch auch body usw. benutzen?!


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (1. Oktober 2001)

> wie sieht Dein Stylesheet denn jetzt aus?



So schaut's aus:


```
body,p,div,td {font-family: Verdana; font-size: 10pt} 
A:link { color: #C0C0C0; text-decoration : none; }
A:visited { color: #C0C0C0; text-decoration : none; }
A:active { color: #C0C0C0; text-decoration : none; }
A:hover {color: #000066; font-family: Verdana; font-size: 10pt}
```



> Und wie meinst Du: "Ach ja: Das ganze soll für eine PHP-Datei sein, also nix mit Body und so. (Forum)"
> 
> in ner PHP-Datei benutzt bzw. kann man doch auch body usw. benutzen?!



OK. Sorry, nicht aufregen. Wusste ich nicht, dass es das dort auch gibt.


----------



## Shiivva (1. Oktober 2001)

so schnell reg ich mich nicht auf 

also wo stehen denn deine links in was für einem tag?
weil das stylesheet oben ist vollkommen ok?!


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (1. Oktober 2001)

Das ist ne gute Frage.

Das Forum ist befindet sich hier.

Ich weiß nicht, warum das nicht funktioniert. :{} 

Die CSS-Datei ist hier. 

Dämliches Forum. :#


----------



## Quentin (1. Oktober 2001)

die datei forum.css ist leer?  

ist das nur bei mir so?


----------



## Shiivva (1. Oktober 2001)

nee, "meine" ist auch leer...ähm *g*, hast Du vielleicht einfach bloss die falsche css-Datei hochgeladen?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (1. Oktober 2001)

Umpff.  

Is nich wahr.

Boah, is das blöd. :smoke: 

Geht aber immer trotz gefüllter CSS-Datei noch nicht.

---------
_Satzbau ist schon schwierig *g*_


----------



## Shiivva (1. Oktober 2001)

Die Url zum Newsscript?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (1. Oktober 2001)

> *Die Url zum Newsscript? *



Hat sich erledigt. Es fehlte eine "}"-Klammer.


----------



## Shiivva (1. Oktober 2001)

ja so etwas schleicht sich schnell ein... 
klappt denn jetzt alles?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (1. Oktober 2001)

Nein, leider nicht. 

Woran liegt das denn, dass das nicht funktioniert??? :{}


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (1. Oktober 2001)

liest sich hier niemand meinen beitrag durch???


a{color:#C0C0C0;text-decoration:none} 
a:hover{color:#000066;text-decoration:underline} 
body,p,div,td{font-family:Verdana;font-size:10pt} 


siehe weiter unten


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (2. Oktober 2001)

Ist ja lustig.

Jjetzt geht es auf einmal. Ohne, dass ich was gemacht hab... 


Soviel zu PHP und CSS...:--

Danke für eure Hilfe

Topic kann geschlossen werden.


----------

